# Cats and peas.



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

When I was searching for food that Zenobi would eat, I noticed that some of the brands used green peas as an ingredient. Tonight, because I had a can of them open, I put about four on her wet food saucer. They disappeared, so I'm thinking of mashing a few into her wet food to see if she'll eat more of it and them. (For the moisture)

She has also eaten a couple of baked beans (I'm a messy eater and I dropped two onto the floor), but I don't want to feed her food processed for humans as I'm not sure that all the ingredients are good for her.

How about peanut butter. When she first came here, she was very reluctant to eat, but she kept begging for my food. I no longer eat meat or fowl, so the only food she'd get from me is fish or 'peanut butter'. I offered her a little on my finger, she took a lick at it and then the mouth thing began as it obviously stuck to her mouth the same as I will for people's mouths. That, however, did not stop her coming back for another lick, and another until it was gone. I couldn't help laughing

Another reason I want to try to get her to eat peas is for the extra protein. If she likes them, as long as I don't overdo it, why not?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know there are a couple members here who have cats that love peas.  

I think most things are okay in moderation. For cats and humans.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats are obligate carnivores, they don't need peas for moisture or for protein, they need meat. The dry foods that use peas, use them to provide the 'glue' to keep the dry food formed into kibbles....other foods use grains or potatoes.

That said, if she likes peas you can certainly use a few of them as a treat here and there, but don't use them as a meat or water substitute. 

Callie loved peas and I hate them. The place I used to pick up Chinese food from put peas in their fried rice...I would pick them out and push them to the side of my plate, usually to like the 1 or 2 o'clock position. Callie would "hide" behind my book (I usually read while I eat) and a little paw would sneak out around the side and snatch a pea off my plate! She was a brat!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Most of my cats have really liked peas. A half dozen or so peas a couple times a week provide a good source of fiber, and I found them helpful for older cats suffering from occasional constipation.


----------



## Twi (Jul 3, 2010)

Right now various cat food manufacturerers are being investigated for inadequate levels of B vitamins in pet food. There is some link between B vitamin deficiency & seizures. My cat recently began having seizures. We of course went to the vet; the results were inconclusive; but we did not know to test for thiamine/B vitamins. I looked up vegetables high in B vitamins, and peas are high in almost all the B's. I have no idea if it will help, and perhaps this deserves it's own thread, but I was looking to see if peas were ok to feed her, and I thought I would post this in case it helps anyone else whose cat suddently starts having seizures for an undiagnosable reason.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

jusjim said:


> When I was searching for food that Zenobi would eat, I noticed that some of the brands used green peas as an ingredient.


That's not because cats have any nutritional requirement for peas at all. They don't. It's because peas are currently a more "politically correct", cheap carbohydrate filler for commercial cat foods than grains are. Peas just aren't as villainized as grains at the moment.



> I'm thinking of mashing a few into her wet food to see if she'll eat more of it and them. (For the moisture)


Adding moisture is good, but that's what water is for. The only benefit peas may have in the diets of cats is to bulk up stool in cats with constipation problems. If you add too much fiber (peas) to the diet, however, it can make constipation worse.



> How about peanut butter.


You really should be thinking in terms of feeding your carnivores what their bodies were designed and evolved to eat - prey. Cats in a natural environment don't seek out peas and peanuts. Those food sources are not species-appropriate foods for cats. The physiological design and digestive processes of the feline body are specific to deriving all necessary nutrients from animal sources. If you want healthy cats, feed them a meat/bones/organs based diet, and keep the fruits, veggies, and grains for your own meals.

Laurie


----------



## FelineMommy (Jul 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> ....Callie would "hide" behind my book (I usually read while I eat) and a little paw would sneak out around the side and snatch a pea off my plate! She was a brat!


I am new here but I am loving reading about Callie. I am so happy that you can remember her so happily, and I only hope that when my little girl goes (she's the one with possible fibrosarcoma, but hopefully will do as well as Callie did), that I can have as good an outlook as you do. Thank you.


----------

